# Driving six horses



## BSharpRanch (Mar 1, 2016)

I've been playing with driving a six-in-hand of minis. I've made all their harnesses and my awesome Hubby restored the wagon. I've worked for almost two years on training the horses and myself and finally feel confident enough to take them to the show the end of the month.

Here is the tail end of our last practice a couple days ago. We ended the session with a run through the cones. We did pretty good!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i66Tm3ORmLE


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh my gosh that is so awesome! Best of luck at the show!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you Marsha!


----------



## diamond c (Mar 2, 2016)

great job!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 2, 2016)

Loved watching this






What a great "team" you have


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you Ryan and Diamond C! I love my little team and we have worked really hard to get where we are. We still have a long ways to go. ;-)


----------



## jeanniecogan (Mar 2, 2016)

WOW, you never cease to amaze me. So proud of you and your 6.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 3, 2016)

It's hard to believe I've been following you on this specific journey for two years! All the work you have done (and shared with us along the way) is awesome and awe inspiring. I really enjoyed when you shared your harness making.

Congratulations on your training and your "journey". You have every right to be proud of your accomplishments.

So what is the show you are going to? Will you be body clipping all 6 of your team or are you grooming/vacuuming like crazy? I know that I will be cheering you on!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you Jeannie!

The show is The Touch of Class in Scottsdale. And everyone will be bathed, shaved and braided! It will be the first time that they will be all completely fancy at once!

Thank you Paula!

I'm pretty sure I will have photos to share and I am hoping someone gets video and shares it.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 4, 2016)

I will be in TX one full day/1 partial - next weekend (fly in on March 11 fly out on March 13/14). So, totally WISH I could come to AZ for that show!!! I'd love to personally see your set up and watch your "go"...

Can't wait to see the share. While taking pics, if you remember/think about it - would love to see close ups of braiding and harness! And yes, hope that someone does video and then shares it. You can ask the show photographer to do that, but I haven't a clue what the cost for that would be (other than I spent a small fortune in pics/video the two years our ponies were shown at Congress and Nationals).


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 4, 2016)

Doing AMHA, AMHR, or both shows this year? Thinking about doing Nationals or Worlds? You got a very nice team.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 4, 2016)

The only one of the three shows with a multiple hitch class is the Touch of Class show. However, I will be showing at all three shows.

I wish I could do Nationals or Worlds, however just too far/too expensive to go. But it would be a whole lotta fun!


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 5, 2016)

That looks like so much fun. Quite an accomplishment!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 6, 2016)

It has been a huge labor of love and determination. I've had great drives and horrible drives. I've had to drop an original member off when she had trouble focusing through all the "noise". I've shuffled horses around and ended up with a "green as goose goo" horse on the lead. I've stabbed my fingers with the stitching awl and smacked my fingers with the hammer more times then I can remember while making the harnesses. I've pulled muscles and created blisters while learning to handle the reins. But I've maintained my vision and remained on course, patiently waiting on the drawbacks to clear up, and trying to not get overly excited when we've had several great drives in a row.

So here we are on the verge of our first show. I am feeling confident in my team and myself that we have worked hard and are ready to go strutt our stuff. It has been quite the journey.


----------

